# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  تبدیل شدن view به table

## aliyeh

سلام دوستان
یک سوال داشتم
چرا زمانیکه می خوام اطلاعاتم رو از روی یک سرور به روی سرور دیگه ای export کنم ، روی sql مقصد view  هام به table تبدیل میشه؟
این هم عکس زمانی که یک view رو برای انتقال انتخاب می کنم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
View ها نوعی جدول هستند که در Import/Export هم نمایش داده می شوند. شما فقط جداول رو انتخاب کنید و نیازی به انتخاب View ها نیست.

----------

